# Any cat owners in Dubai? Some noob questions.



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

We're planning to bring our three cats (Ernie 5, Grover and Elmo both 15 weeks) to Dubai with us. 

Are we likely to have difficulties in finding somewhere to rent? They are flat cats and never go outside in UK so an apartment not a big deal but given the balcony height thing maybe a townhouse/villa will be better? What sort of extra deposit are we looking at? 

And what are the vets like? 

Also do you let them out at all? Are you worried about scorpions and camel spiders and snakes? I mean, they are lethal right? 

Anything else we should know? 

Oh yeah - can you get the same mog food as we get in the UK? Is it hideously expensive?


----------



## Simey (Dec 4, 2012)

Togaflex said:


> We're planning to bring our three cats (Ernie 5, Grover and Elmo both 15 weeks) to Dubai with us.
> 
> Are we likely to have difficulties in finding somewhere to rent? They are flat cats and never go outside in UK so an apartment not a big deal but given the balcony height thing maybe a townhouse/villa will be better? What sort of extra deposit are we looking at?
> 
> ...


The issue with cats is damage to furniture so it's a question of whether you want to rent a furnished or unfurnished place. I had trouble locating a furnished temporary place that would accept the cat for the period before my furniture arrived. In the end my office manager found a place in the Greens but it was a bit of a struggle. I had no problem finding an unfurnished permanent apartment. I didn't pay an additional deposit. 

Cat ownership is a niche market here as it isn't really part of the culture for the bulk of the population. The people in Dubai who own, name and pamper pets (especially cats) are pretty much exclusively western expats. So expect things to be priced accordingly. I haven't used the vet yet but I am anticipating it to be a bit expensive. I buy Royal Canin food because I can't find Science Diet. It is hideously expensive and supply can be spotty. Whiskers etc is very easy to find. Things like cat sitting are expensive compared to what I was paying in the US and I expect you will find it expensive too. 

Has anyone even seen a scorpion or camel spider in the city. I have heard of snakes in villas. So far I have seen very little wildlife. But I live on the 68th floor (and of course, the cat isn't allowed on the balcony).

At least your cats are young, so they will learn the language quickly.  Mine is 14. He likes the sun however.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I have a cat.

It's not just western expats who own cats although they probably make up the bulk of cat owners.

There are scores of vet clinics all over Dubai which indicates something about the extent of the pet owning population in the city. 

I've never found the vet bills shockingly expensive or even merely onerous. They seemed fair to me. The downside is finding a pet sitter or kennel when you travel. I use a pet sitting agency. 

The cat eats Purina. A 30 AED bag of Purina lasts two weeks (for one cat).

The cat does go out on the balcony of the flat all the time to cat nap. I'm halfway up a tower. Perhaps I shouldn't let him outside in fear of jumping the balcony but he's survived the temptation for the last four years just fine. If you're worried about the cat jumping you can probably erect some type of screen barrier around the balcony.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

In terms of shipping the cats out here I recommend Pet Air UK. There are a few threads on here about this if you do a search.

Vets bills are similar(ish) to the UK. Bear in mind you are supposed to do rabies every year, so this would be an extra cost. My 2 had their annual jabs (4 each), ears cleaned and general check-up and municipality tags renewal and it came to just over 800 AED.

Cat food is dearer and depending what you feed them can be a fair bit. Mine are long in the tooth and set in their ways with food....meaning they have expensive tastes! A tin of whiskas is around 5-6 AED. The little tins of Sheba (around 100g) are 5-6 AED. A box of 12 pouches of Felix as good as it looks it about 42 AED. Waitrose pouches are about 25 AED a box. IAMS 3kg bag of biscuits around 125 AED.

As mentioned by TallyHo. Catteries/pet sitting is more expensive. Pet sitting would be around 200 AED a day for 3 cats with Homely Petz.

If you are shipping a container of stuff over then I'd get cat trees in the UK. Better choice and cheaper. If you plan on screening off a balcony, then again, it will be easier to buy in the UK.

If you need a pet friendly hotel for your first weeks here then Trade Centre Apartments on SZR is ok. Not plush, but it is ok. There are few places that will take pets.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You shouldn't have. Personally I wouldn't tell the landlord/agent about the cats, I certainly wouldn't give them any opportunity to charge you extra deposit as the chances are you will not be seeing this again anyway.

You could screen the balcony off if you are worried about them jumping off but cats are fairly sensible in that department. There is a company that build bespoke cat enclosures, play pens into specific balcony space and gardens. You could contact them or if you're handy with tools try building one yourself.

The two Vets I've used (one of our own cats, one for TNR/health check on street cats) have both been excellent.

No, the biggest risk to your cats will be on four wheels but sadly, by far, on two legs. Animal cruelty is quite prevalent here and there are zero consequences for perpetrators. You'll hear all the horror stories in due course but there are some backwards, horrible scumbags here.

You're unlikely to ever see a scorpion or snake unless you go right out into the desert. I've heard a couple of stories of a gardener finding a snake in places like Mirdiff, which is on the edge of town, but even then this is a rare thing. You get red back spiders in Arabian Ranches, Motor City etc from time to time which could be fatal for your cats. Again, I've no idea on the frequency.


----------



## Togaflex (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks so much guys - so helpful cheers. Much appreciated.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Dubaipetfood online have a good choice and deliver quickly.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

We have just moved over with our cat from the UK. We used Airpets and can highly recommend them with collection of our cat from home to Heathrow, Health Export Certificate and sorting everything out.
She s 2 years old and had become quite an outdoor cat but has adapted to high tower apartment living but no way does she go out on the balcony! The week we moved in management placed a note through doors of a cat who had fallen/jumped from floor 70. 
We did tell agents we had a cat when looking at apartments and the majority did not have a problem.
Since we've arrived we have had to have a vet visit, being a house call, as we noticed a scratch on our cat tht may have happened in transport.....the cost of house call visit and treatment, nails clipped and antibiotic cream was equivalent to UK price when we would have to take her to the vet ourselves. Reasonably priced then! Also, did a follow up phone call to the vet this week and they phoned back promptly to discuss my concern. Municipality tag is 75AED. 
We have ordered online with dubaipetstores for Iams but have yet to find Felix, which s her favourite. Cat treats we ordered turned out to be like dog bones! The delivery was in 24 hours.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

You can get Felix as good as it looks fish selection and individual chicken packets (chicken a bit different from the UK recipe) can be found in Waitrose/Spinneys. Don't buy it all up though, or my 2 will be upset with you!

With regards to agents. They will tell you whatever you want to hear. If the building/landlord has a no pet policy and wish to enforce it, then regardless of the agent, you will be out on your ear and waving goodbye to your rent money - this is actually a nice way for agents and landlords to make more money. I'm not saying all are like this, but many would if you give them the opportunity. Speak to security in an apartment building to find out if cats/dogs are tolerated. Cats are easier, but dogs are harder to keep a low profile.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Safe rule of thumb: Emaar properties allows pets. So that means all of the Greens. 

I was visiting a friend who lives on Sheikh Zayed Road. A sign in the elevator said:

'Pet owners are responsible for cleaning up after their pets while walking them outdoors blah blah blah. If pet owners do not take responsibility for their pet's actions the building management will need to start enforcing the no-pet clause in your contract.' 

Welcome to Dubai.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> You can get Felix as good as it looks fish selection and individual chicken packets (chicken a bit different from the UK recipe) can be found in Waitrose/Spinneys. Don't buy it all up though, or my 2 will be upset with you!
> 
> With regards to agents. They will tell you whatever you want to hear. If the building/landlord has a no pet policy and wish to enforce it, then regardless of the agent, you will be out on your ear and waving goodbye to your rent money - this is actually a nice way for agents and landlords to make more money. I'm not saying all are like this, but many would if you give them the opportunity. Speak to security in an apartment building to find out if cats/dogs are tolerated. Cats are easier, but dogs are harder to keep a low profile.


Thanks M1key - we can't get Felix in Spinneys Dubai Marina so will look in another one! The fish selection is her favourite.....and won't let your 2 run low!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Thanks M1key - we can't get Felix in Spinneys Dubai Marina so will look in another one! The fish selection is her favourite.....and won't let your 2 run low!


For sure Dubai Mall Waitrose and Motor City Spinneys have it. Fairly sure I've bought it in Umm Suqeim Spinneys too. Stock management is not a strong point here, so shortages often apply.

I keep a large stock, so am usually ok. Otherwise madam would starve herself!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

m1key said:


> For sure Dubai Mall Waitrose and Motor City Spinneys have it. Fairly sure I've bought it in Umm Suqeim Spinneys too. Stock management is not a strong point here, so shortages often apply.
> 
> I keep a large stock, so am usually ok. Otherwise madam would starve herself!


Waitrose Marina Mall has it. As Good As It Looks fish selection. My cats love Felix Sensations so we import it for them!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Waitrose Marina Mall has it. As Good As It Looks fish selection. My cats love Felix Sensations so we import it for them!


How do you ship it here? Mine aren't so big on the sensations, but I wouldn't mind some of the other varieties and some gourmet. Most of what they eat I can't get here, so struggle getting them to eat the same stuff all the time.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Usually buy excess baggage on trips home. Not sure if would be OK to use shop and ship.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

StewartC said:


> Usually buy excess baggage on trips home. Not sure if would be OK to use shop and ship.


Not allowed on s&s. I'm back in the UK for a couple of days next month, so will stock up then...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> You can get Felix as good as it looks fish selection and individual chicken packets (chicken a bit different from the UK recipe) can be found in Waitrose/Spinneys. Don't buy it all up though, or my 2 will be upset with you!
> 
> With regards to agents. They will tell you whatever you want to hear. If the building/landlord has a no pet policy and wish to enforce it, then regardless of the agent, you will be out on your ear and waving goodbye to your rent money - this is actually a nice way for agents and landlords to make more money. I'm not saying all are like this, but many would if you give them the opportunity. Speak to security in an apartment building to find out if cats/dogs are tolerated. Cats are easier, but dogs are harder to keep a low profile.


m1key - I left your cats some Felix in Spinneys but you may find its low on Sheba as she's taken a liking to that too! 
Thanks for the heads up......


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> m1key - I left your cats some Felix in Spinneys but you may find its low on Sheba as she's taken a liking to that too!
> Thanks for the heads up......


Thanks. The wife picked some up this afternoon


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

StewartC said:


> Waitrose Marina Mall has it. As Good As It Looks fish selection. My cats love Felix Sensations so we import it for them!


New to Marina - where is Waitrose Marina Mall please StewartC?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> New to Marina - where is Waitrose Marina Mall please StewartC?


Marina Mall is here. If you enter the mall from the SZR side, walk to the back and hang a right. You can't miss it...


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Doh! Of course, we have caught the Water bus down.....


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

m1key said:


> Marina Mall is here. If you enter the mall from the SZR side, walk to the back and hang a right. You can't miss it...


Thanks for replying on my behalf.


----------



## Jmrs33 (Aug 10, 2011)

We moved here with our two 12 year old cats, both have coped fine with being inside now instead of prowling round the garden, we live on the 27th floor and don't let them on the balcony.

They both like felix cat food and it is quite a bit dearer here than in the UK so I ask visitors to bring me pouches, just had three students out to visit my daughter so they packed in as much as they could carry (my friend cleared out tesco in bellshills getting the stock for them). If on offer the pouches are about £12 for 48 in UK and here it would be about £40 as they are just under 5 aed each (approx).

If I buy here I go to spinneys in the mercato mall as they seem to have the fish and chicken supplies and I can buy the entire tray/s (and hand over the credit card with my eyes such at the checkout)! 

We will stock up when heading home at the end of the month and work out with our visitors the best way to keep stock up... 

It's worth it though  they are part of our family.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> For sure Dubai Mall Waitrose and Motor City Spinneys have it. Fairly sure I've bought it in Umm Suqeim Spinneys too. Stock management is not a strong point here, so shortages often apply.
> 
> I keep a large stock, so am usually ok. Otherwise madam would starve herself!


m1key any idea if I can get cat treats called Dreamies over here? We ordered some cat treats from Dubaipetstores and what's turned up look more like dog chewing Roo treats that our madam would never eat! 
Hoping I can find something for her!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> m1key any idea if I can get cat treats called Dreamies over here? We ordered some cat treats from Dubaipetstores and what's turned up look more like dog chewing Roo treats that our madam would never eat!
> Hoping I can find something for her!


I think I saw them on the Homely Petz online shop a while back. They were about 4x the UK price! Waitrose has a similar own brand cat treat. Very hit and miss if they have them though. Spinneys do them as well. I'll check the exact name for you and post later.

For treats mine love the Waitrose own brand sticks. They also quite like the boxes of crunchies (Geant and C4). I also bring back a suitcase full of dentabits from the UK and ration them out. They'll do anything for those!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> I think I saw them on the Homely Petz online shop a while back. They were about 4x the UK price! Waitrose has a similar own brand cat treat. Very hit and miss if they have them though. Spinneys do them as well. I'll check the exact name for you and post later.
> 
> For treats mine love the Waitrose own brand sticks. They also quite like the boxes of crunchies (Geant and C4). I also bring back a suitcase full of dentabits from the UK and ration them out. They'll do anything for those!


Excellent information! I'm up at Marina Mall on Monday so shall look for the sticks which sound like the Webox sticks she loves too. Need to get to Geant or C4 yet! Spinneys in Marina didn't have any when in there. Just want some to give her some extra loving and settling in. 

Great help again!


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

BBmover said:


> Excellent information! I'm up at Marina Mall on Monday so shall look for the sticks which sound like the Webox sticks she loves too. Need to get to Geant or C4 yet! Spinneys in Marina didn't have any when in there. Just want some to give her some extra loving and settling in.
> 
> Great help again!


Yes. the sticks are similar to the Webox ones. They have them most of the time, but do run out for weeks at a time. The other ones I mentioned are:










The ones from Geant/C4 are Companion Pets brand and come in a large box (for treats). They do Salmon or Tuna.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

m1key said:


> Yes. the sticks are similar to the Webox ones. They have them most of the time, but do run out for weeks at a time. The other ones I mentioned are:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are a lifesaver and Wilbur will be eternally grateful!


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, BBMover and everyone. 

I am living in Dubai and thinking to bring my cat now in England to here. I have read BBMover's post on 15th June, 2013. My cat is similar age and character who is an outdoor cat. 

I have some questions. 
Did your cats who's coat is not long but thick adopted the environment well and are happy here, through summer time?
Is there anything I need to know to care my cat during summer time?
What do you do to maintain their health mentally and physically? 


I have read posts about moving cats but am having difficulty to find about how they are doing after moving. Can anyone tell me your experience, please?


Wishes!


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

DubaiSkyline said:


> Hi, BBMover and everyone. I am living in Dubai and thinking to bring my cat now in England to here. I have read BBMover's post on 15th June, 2013. My cat is similar age and character who is an outdoor cat. I have some questions. Did your cats who's coat is not long but thick adopted the environment well and are happy here, through summer time? Is there anything I need to know to care my cat during summer time? What do you do to maintain their health mentally and physically? I have read posts about moving cats but am having difficulty to find about how they are doing after moving. Can anyone tell me your experience, please? Wishes!


Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm guessing that your kitty is used to getting out and about? Truthfully, most people here don't let their cats roam. I'm sure we had a thread on this very subject not so long ago. Almost all of the cats you see on the streets here are just that, street cats. Aside the summer heat, there are other factors. The Municipality has been known to conduct pest control operations on the streets, the driving here leaves much to be desired, sadly we have unscrupulous people who have been known to take animals to be sold at markets and, even more unfortunately, there are cases of animal cruelty.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Join the bin kitty collective on Facebook. It's a very active page and you can get helpful advise there regarding transferring your cat here. Linda Tedd is very experienced with sorting out the import/export of pets.

I wouldn't let a cat roam freely here. Do you live in a villa with an enclosed garden? 
You could have issues with territorial street cats, depending on which area.


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you, BedouGirl. 

Yes, my cat in England goes out and comes back. That is the reason I asked how other cats are doing after moving to Dubai. 

I will keep it in my mind that my cat may better stay inside our house/apartment.

Will wait for a bit more replies, here.


Thanks!


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you QOFE

I live in an apartment right now, but need to move. So I thought I might look for a villa, then I can bring my cat. But it seems better to keep him inside, anyway. 

I will have a look at FB. 

Thanks!


----------

